# Please please please!



## moogvo (Dec 21, 2008)

This thread might get deleted, but it is something I just have to say...

I read through several postings daily here and there is nothing more frustrating to me than trying to read someone's post that is written in phone text mode. You are not limited to 160 characters here, and it makes it so much easier to read if you type out all of the words instead of using texting abbreviations and assuming that everyone knows what they mean.

How can you expect anyone to take you seriously if your posting looks like it came from a grade schooler texting their BFF.


~Moog


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

i know what your saying, but the fact is you cant stop ppl and it is a little easier. if you dont understand a word - just ask and im sure someone will tell you what it means.

i dont use text with my children for obvious educational purposes.
but were adults on this net. 
everyone has there own way.


----------



## moogvo (Dec 21, 2008)

If someone doesn't care enough to be clear when posting about their problems, then I certainly will not go out of my way to find out what their phone text messages say.

When I see a message typed that way, I don't even bother to read it. I immediately navigate away from it. It is pure laziness. I assume it is written by some 12 year old who is pimpin' their Boost Mobile phone... Or at least by someone with that mentality.

I suspect that I am not alone on this.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

then there you have it, your doing things the ways you want to deal with things. dont worry about what others do.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

The problem is that *Justean's *posts are so hot that if she fully spelled them out we would all need cold showers


----------



## moogvo (Dec 21, 2008)

Maybe I need to clarify a bit... You know, I don't mind the occasional abbreviation, but when the message is just one long run-on sentence in all caps with every third word abbreviated, it is just too much.


----------



## LucyInSC (Dec 23, 2008)

OK Moog at least you have my vote. That is irritating to me also. I guess I'm old fashioned but I hate all this cell phone crap. I can't even go to the grocery store without hearing someone's private conversation next to me. I value clear, honest communication. The written word has more power and thought than all these abbreviations that I don't understand. I know everyone has their own way of doing things. That's just my opinion on the matter.


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

Moogvo, it frustrates me a lot too. I usually can't read those posts either. I would have to actively think hard if I were to swap in text type for real words; so much easier to just type the full words, imo. (pun sort of intended  )


----------



## Junebug (Dec 7, 2008)

Moogvo I totally agree with you- with a couple exceptions... there are some phrases- ie. LOL that appear to be made for texting and that type of an environment and really don't have a very good 'long version', and are so well known and well used that I'm good with them, they are almost like their own words. Then there are some that are just so useful- such as IMO or IMHO that are great phrases- sure beats typing out a full "in my humble opinion". Those are a couple of the very few exceptions I have found. I send about 30-80 text messages a day and I type them just like I type anywhere else... very little text lingo.

And as for other people's posts... if I can't read the first couple sentances in a fluid process without having to stop and de-code something... forget it. I won't read the post, it's not worth it to me. If I want to challenge my brain I will go do a crossword... 

The beauty of this site is that there are people from all over the world, eh?? (joke) and not all words/phrases mean the same thing everywhere. It's easier to decode some people's posts and get the meaning of what they are saying when you can actually read everything in context... 

Of course, that's just IMHO...


----------



## wantingmore (Nov 24, 2008)

The posts I hit the backspace on are the really long ones without any paragraph breaks and little punctuation.


----------



## Junebug (Dec 7, 2008)

wantingmore said:


> The posts I hit the backspace on are the really long ones without any paragraph breaks and little punctuation.


Yeah, K... that's totally me on the long posts with no paragraph breaks. But look at my last post, I am trying... ha ha. Getting better. Punctuation I can do.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

MarkTwain said:


> The problem is that *Justean's *posts are so hot that if she fully spelled them out we would all need cold showers


mark your funny. lol


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

wantingmore said:


> The posts I hit the backspace on are the really long ones without any paragraph breaks and little punctuation.


Yeah - I NEEEED things breaking up into paragraphs.


----------



## moogvo (Dec 21, 2008)

I don't know that "LOL" and "IMHO", etc. are CELL PHONE text abbreviations. Those materialized on the instant messenger programs as little instant emotions, and I have no issues with those.

The cell phone "language" came about for 2 reasons:

1. You are only allowed 160 characters per SMS message.

2. The numeric keypad was difficult to navigate to spell out words. (NOW, some folks are a pro with it - I still have difficulty dialing a number sometimes it seems! LOL!) <- See? I don't mind REASONABLE use!!!! 

Here on the Internet, however, we do not have the limitation of 160 characters, and I presume that we all have full keyboards and that we are not using our mobile phones to type in our messages.

This means that the mobile text vernacular has spilled over and become the choice for some people everywhere they might have to "write".

What is next? Are people going to write their resume this way? What about school term papers, etc. Is it going to get to the point where the newspaper will be written this way to save paper and ink?

I agree that it has it's use and it's place... Just like the hedge trimmers... But you don't use THEM to slice bread at the table!

A bit more lightheartedly...

~Moog


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

moogvo said:


> What is next? Are people going to write their resume this way?


We have already received a couple of employment cover letters that were written in textspeak. These are college graduates, mind you. The only attention they get are laughter around the office. 

And it’s spreading, even into advertising.


----------



## moogvo (Dec 21, 2008)

Well that's right, Amp.

It is hard enough to maintain the knowledge we received back in school (Particularly for us old farts), and the kids in elementary schools are texting each other during class, and during the time when our tax dollars are being spent to try to teach them properly.

Rush Limbaugh (Well known radio talk show personality for those of you who have never known what the "AM" button on your radio was for) says "People judge you by the words you use". THIS IS TRUE! People ALSO judge you by your writing and spelling ability!

It is difficult enough to retain what we learned in the fifth grade WITHOUT muddying it up with this stuff!

I thought that it was bad when people would use the wrong spelling for commonplace words in the past: "It would BRAKE my heart..." "There going to go to the store over their..."

That was bad enough without "If UR Goin 2B THERE DONT B L8 COS THA PPL DNT LIKE IT 2 MUCH".

It just looks uneducated in the extreme!

~Moog


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

moogvo said:


> .
> 
> It just looks uneducated in the extreme!


*Amen!* This is one of my HUGE pet peeves; people who don't take the time to use proper spelling and grammar (not typos).

Fact: years ago, when I was dating and was on match.com as a beta tester, one of the things I looked for in a guy was someone who could spell and use proper grammar and punctuation. If I got a message full of misspellings, they were automatically eliminated. Harsh? Maybe, but I think it says a lot about someone if they can't/won't write properly.


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

I jst dnt cr... LOL... okay

I am pretty sure that's not even correct text messaging. I have never used the text feature on my phone, so I have no clue how to do it. I guess I'm an old fart too! It doesn't bother me that much, when people post like that, I just figure it's the way they decided to type that day, but it is difficult to read, I'll second that.

Moog:

"and the kids in elementary schools are texting each other during class, and during the time when our tax dollars are being spent to try to teach them properly."

That's so true! This is exactly why my daughter doesn't have a cell phone yet! hehe... then again, she's only 11 years old. So, she is in no need for one. My hubby is a junior highschool vice principal, and I can't tell you how many days he comes home telling me about searching the kids at school and finding tons of cell phones, ipods, game thingies, and anything else you can think of, to include drugs. It's sad really. He also works in a low income school, and with over 700 kids, he's got his hands full. Texting in class is one of the problems they see on a daily basis. It's sad!


----------



## moogvo (Dec 21, 2008)

I don't think that is really harsh at all. A person's ability to express themselves tells you a great deal about them as a person.

I have a 10 year old here that has never even used a cell phone, yet she writes _entirely_ in cell-text. On paper, on the computer, everywhere! She does her homework in cell text!

When we make her sit down and do it right, she spells like a third-grader. She gets angry and asks what the difference is.

The SCARY part is that we have ADULTS out there that are the same way! Had my wife used cell text in her profile on Kiss.com, I would have NEVER contacted her.

Again... it looks _grossly_ uneducated.


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

umm, I was agreeing with you. ?


----------



## moogvo (Dec 21, 2008)

I know. LOL! I just get emotional, and the next thing you know, I am broadcasting from high atop my soap box!

I never thought this thread would have so much popularity! It's kind of nice to moan about something that doesn't involve my wife and our shaky relationship!

I shall slither quietly back into the dark corner and allow everyone to breathe!

*click* Attack mode off... 

~Moog


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

LOL... I get that way too. who doesn't right? Well, sometimes it's fun to talk about something other than life's problems and hurts and things like that.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Leahdorus said:


> *Amen!* This is one of my HUGE pet peeves; people who don't take the time to use proper spelling and grammar (not typos).


Let me step in to offer support (excuses) to my dyslexic brethren. Having battled moderate/severe dyslexia since in grade school I know my posts often slip through with spelling/typos/grammar errors. I appreciate everyone's tolerance. 

So to the rest of us out there

Dyslexics of the world… UNTIE!


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

my husband has dyslexia too, so I know what it's like to have trouble spelling, at least insofar as my husband tells me. he's got the IQ of a genius, but has trouble spelling every now and again, and can't remember a phone number to save his life. The mind of a dyslexic is fascinating. They are often above average intelligence, and tend to also be very creative. This is what I've read anyway. It hasn't hindered him in any way education wise though, he's got more degrees than a thermometer, and I admire his tenacity getting educated despite his learning issue. He is in education. It truly is a different way of learning.


----------



## moogvo (Dec 21, 2008)

I totally understand misspellings. I overlook them (Cos gawd knows that I probably have more than MY share of them on this board alone!)

It is those who don't take the time to try to write in English. It is those who are shortcutting their way through life. If this is the same effort they put into their relationships, I can see why they are troubled!

~Moog

ps. I really am NOT an A$$...


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

no one thinks you're an a**. I don't anyway. You're one of few posters on here, that doesn't sugar coat, and PC everything to death, and just tells it like it truly is. I admire that. Justean is also tops in my book. I admire your frankness.


----------



## moogvo (Dec 21, 2008)

marina,

You gotta help me out on this one... PC? What is that?

And yes, I think Justean is great too!


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh come on Moog! LOL... that is an old one, it's not even a messaging thing or text thing! Politically Correct! you know that! LOL...


----------



## moogvo (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah... I am not much on being "PC" for sure. I don't believe that babying folks helps them very much!


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

you're right! I know that sometimes people think it's being insensitive, but it's truly not, it's simply the truth, albeit as one person sees it, but nevertheless. Why would anyone post something, that they didn't believe in, or agree with, or think was true, simply to make someone else happy, or feel validated? 

I just try to tell people what I truly think, and sometimes they appreciate it, and sometimes they don't. Oh well everyone is different. I just think it's a shame we've got to a place in this world where tag on the playground is sexual harassment, and a man telling you that you look nice in the office is sexual harassment, and a kid that has a handicap, no sorry, is handy capable... is getting more funding and more attention then the other kids, that also desperately need to be taught, and the fact that they are normal, I mean, average.... doesn't mean they don't deserve to be taught well. I don't know when semantics, words, walking on eggs shells and being afraid to ever say what we truly think, or what is clearly obvious , ever became so bad. 

It's a shame. ahhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

marina72 said:


> you're right! I know that sometimes people think it's being insensitive, but it's truly not, it's simply the truth,


Due to the climate of political correctness now pervading America , 

Kentuckians, Tennesseans and West Virginians will no longer be 
referred to as "HILLBILLIES."
You must now refer to them as "APPALACHIAN-AMERICANS ."

And furthermore:

HOW TO SPEAK ABOUT WOMEN AND BE POLITICALLY CORRECT:
1 She is not a "BABE" or a "CHICK" - She is a "BREASTED AMERICAN."
2. She is not "EASY" - She is "HORIZONTALLY ACCESSIBLE."
3. She is not a "DUMB BLONDE" - She is a "LIGHT-HAIRED DETOUR OFF THE INFORMATION SUPER HIWAY”
4. She has not "BEEN AROUND" - She is a "PREVIOUSLY-ENJOYED COMPANION."
5 She does not "NAG" you - She becomes "VERBALLY REPETITIVE"
6. She is not a "TWO-BIT HOOKER" - She is a "LOW COST PROVIDER."

HOW TO SPEAK ABOUT MEN AND BE POLITICALLY CORRECT:

1. He does not have a "BEER GUT" - He has developed a "LIQUID GRAIN 
STORAGE FACILITY."
2. He is not a "BAD DANCER" - He is "OVERLY CAUCASIAN."
3. He does not "GET LOST ALL THE TIME" - He "INVESTIGATES ALTERNATIVE DESTINATIONS."
4. He is not "BALDING" - He is in "FOLLICLE REGRESSION."
5. He does not act like a "TOTAL ASS" - He develops a case of 
"RECTAL-CRANIAL INVERSION."


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

LOLOL... those are Priceless!


----------



## moogvo (Dec 21, 2008)

Well... (Oh crap... Moog is stepping up onto the soap box again)...

Let's look at the word "Average". What does it mean... An average is the sum of all divided by the number of them. If you look at the "Average Income" of a given city, there may be a total of ZERO people that actually earn that exact dollar figure.

Handicapped? Let's examine THAT one... I have a friend who is so proud of his new prosthetic eyes. He has been blind as a bat since birth. He is an over achiever! he is successful, is married to a beautiful woman and had 2 wonderful teenage boys. They must be financially okay because the boys have braces on their teeth, and that would not be top priority when scoping out the budget.

Look at the blind guy on American Idol. Dude is a GREAT singer/Pianist! (Look at Ronnie Milsap, Stevie Wonder, Ray Charles, etc.)

Then, on the other end of the spectrum is my other friend who is totally deaf. You can sneak up on her with a running lawn mower.

She feels like every time something does not go her way, that it is only because she is deaf and someone took advantage of the poor pitiful handicapped girl. She bought a car from a known "junk-dealer". When it blew up 2 weeks later, she claimed it was because she is deaf and he took advantage of her. "No", I told her "He isn't prejudiced, he rips EVERYONE off!"

People can become whatever it is that they realistically aspire to become despite physical handicaps. (Well, in the case of my blind friend, he will probably not ever be an effective truck driver), but you get the idea.

When we were kids, he bought a bicycle from the neighbor and rode with us. We had to tell him that there was a car parked on the street in front of him or he would wind up face-first in the back window of it, but the point is that HE TRIED!

he didn't have to feel bad that he didn't make the high school football team because he knew that football probably wasn't the right hobby for him. Today, if the poor little blind boy tries out, then he must automatically make it.

Teach people about reality. Don't encourage a fantasy that they can never have!

~Moog


----------



## moogvo (Dec 21, 2008)

Interesting... I didn't know we could say "ASS". I thought I was sneaking by by saying A$$.


Interesting.


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

Teach people about reality. Don't encourage a fantasy that they can never have!
Too true!

It is so funny you mentioned your deaf friend. I am deaf in One ear, I have unilateral deafness. and it's never hindered me at all, except that I can't answer the phone with my left ear, and if my husband sits on that side of me, and whispers, I can't hear him!

I could even collect disability , from what I"ve been told. And I said "you know what?" I'm not disabled. I can work, there is nothing physically wrong with me, that I can't get off my butt and do a job. I am currently a stay at home mom anyway, so that doesn't apply right now. But when I get my masters, and start working again after my toddler starts school, I'm not going to whine and complain that I can't hear. It's something I've always just lived with, and I just suck it up. As long as I'm not working in an environment that I have to have good hearing in both ears for, I'm fine. And I'm not going to sue someone, for the right to work in one of those jobs , and claim discrimination either. I'm just not going to apply for those types of jobs. It's just that easy. Just like I know I'm not strong enough to be a fireman. I mean firefighter! hehe....


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

Amplexor said:


> Due to the climate of political correctness now pervading America ,
> 
> Kentuckians, Tennesseans and West Virginians will no longer be
> referred to as "HILLBILLIES."
> ...


:lol: - this is fab


----------



## MBJOE (Nov 2, 2008)

:iagree::iagree:


----------

